# Problem bei Kauf einer Domain



## DAY.DE (3 Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe hier einen speziellen Fall und weiß nicht so ganz was ich machen soll. Ich habe bei SEDO eine Domain mittels der Sofortkauf-Option gekauft (so wie es diese auch bei eBay gibt) Somit ist ein rechtsgültiger Verkaufvertrag zustanden gekommen. Nun ist es so, daß der Inhaber der Domain die Domain nicht hergeben möchte und hat mich über SEDO gebeten vom Verkauf zurückzutreten da er die Domain nicht aus SEDO rauslöschen konnte. Hierbei handelt es sich aber nicht um einen Nicht-EDV Menschen, sondern um einen Webmaster, der gerade eben diese Domain auch betreut hat. Somit kann das sicher niemand glauben, daß er die 3 Klicks nicht zusammengebracht hat daß er die Domain aus dem SEDO-Verkauf rauslöscht da er nur die Domain markieren muss, die Aktion "löschen" auswählen muss und dann einen Button "Ausführen" drücken muss.  Nun gut, er hat nachdem ich nicht vom Verkauf zurücktreten wollte, die Domain am gleichen Abend noch seiner Frau oder Schwester übertragen und 4 Tage später der Firma mit der er sich die Domain nach wie vor teilt. Auf der Domain befindet sich die Firmen-Internetpräsenz von diesen beiden Firmen und die Mailadressen lauten auch auf auf diesen Domainnamen.

Mein Anwalt hat mir nun gesagt, daß man hier nichts machen kann und höchstens auf Schadensersatz klagen kann. Ich möchte aber die Domain unbedingt haben da sie sehr wichtig für meine Firma ist und ich mit einem Schadensersatz auch keine andere Domain kaufen kann.

Dieses Problem ist kein spezielles Domain-Internetproblem, sondern kann man z.B. auch auf eine Wohnung anwenden. z.B. jemand verkauft mittels Kaufvertrag am Vormittag eine Wohnung, 2 Stunden später bittet er dem Käufer daß er vom Verkauf zurücktreten soll, nachdem der Käufer aber auf den gültigen Kaufvertrag pocht, überschreibt der Inhaber die Domain schnell am Abend noch seiner Schwester und danach seinem Freund. 
Der "ehemalige" Inhaber bwohnt aber nach wie vor die Wohnung nur ist er offiziell nicht mehr Inhaber der Domain damit ihm nichts passieren kann.

Es kann doch nicht sein, daß man hier keinen Anspruch auf die Domain bzw. die Wohnung hat. Weiß vielleicht jemand von so einen Fall (muss keine Domain oder Wohnung sein, nur eben so ein ähnlicher Fall wo jemand schnell die verkaufte Ware jemanden anderen "verkauft" nur damit der Kaufvertrag nicht mehr gültig ist.

Solche Betrugsfälle können ja auch überall im Internet (z.B. eBay oder Amazon) auftreten.

Harry


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Betrugsfälle können ja auch überall auftreten.


MEn ist das kein Betrug! Irgendwo hat den Verkäufer der Hafer gestochen oder er ist gar mit dem Auktionspreis unzufrieden. Bei letzterem hat er wohl Pech gehabt. Frage doch mal bei SEDO nach, wie dort das Problem rechtlich gewürdigt wird. Und von wegen, da kann man nichts machen, ist der Streitwert womöglich zu gering für Deinen Anwalt?
Allerdings gibt es bei jedem Kauf gewisse Fristen, in denen man (unter gewissen Umständen) wieder vom Vertrag zurück treten kann - wie das hier ist kann ich Dir nicht sagen, aber wenn die Beweggründe des Verkäufers durchaus glaubhaft sind, dann hat Dein Anwalt u. U. doch gar nicht so unrecht. Allerdings ist die Angelegenheit durch den Weiterverkauf noch um einiges schwieriger geworden, wobei die neuen Eigentümer wohl gar keinen Anspruch auf das virtuelle Eigentum erheben können, da mMn erst der Streitfall zwischen Dir und dem ursprünglichen Verkäufer beigelegt und die Eigentumsverhältnisse eindeutig geklärt sein sein müssten.

Nenne doch mal ein paar Zahlen, damit man sich hier ein Bild machen kann.


----------



## DAY.DE (3 Mai 2005)

Ich bin (leider) kein Anwalt, aber ich finde, wenn jemand etwas zweimal  nacheinander verkauft dann muss das doch zumindest eine "Art Betrug" sein. 

Das wäre ja z.B. genauso als wenn ich ein Auto mittels Kaufvertrag verkaufe und während der Käufer das Geld holt überlege ich es mir nochmals und "verkaufe" das Auto meiner Schwester und wenn der Käufer mit dem Geld kommt, dann sage ich ihm, daß ich das Auto nicht mehr besitze und der Kaufvertrag ungültig ist. Ich fahre aber dann nach wie vor mit dem Auto herum obwohl mir das Auto offiziell nicht mehr gehört.

Der Inhaber hat die Domain vor 4 Jahren !!! in SEDO reingestellt und scheinbar vergessen. Nachdem er aber die Domain mittels Sofortkauf reingestellt hat und ich den Sofortkauf-Button gedrückt habe, ist ein rechtskräftiger Kaufvertrag zustande gekommen. So einen ähnlichen Fall gab es erst bei eBay wo jemand den Startpreis mit dem Sofortkaufpreis verwechselt hat und wo dann ein Autoanhänger um 1 EUR verkauft werden musste da der Richter das so beurteilte. 

Wie gesagt, der Verkäufer hat scheinbar wirklich auf die Domain vergessen und innerhalb der 4 Jahren seine Internetpräsenz mit einer Partnerfirma dort aufgebaut und braucht natürlich nun die Domain.

Es geht hier immerhin um 10.000 EUR und das ist nach meiner Ansicht nicht gar so wenig Geld - obwohl die Domain nach meiner Schätzung einen hohen 5-stelligen bis niedrigen 6-stelligen Wert hat. Ich denke, hier lohnt es sich sicher zu kämpfen.

So einen Fall hat es bei SEDO leider auch noch nicht gegeben darum meine Bitte ob vielleicht jemand schon einmal von so einen ähnlichen Fall gehört hat. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Domain sein sondern kann sich auch um eine Wohnung, ein Grundstück oder ähnliches handeln das es auch nur einmal gibt wie eine Domain.

Vom SEDO Kaufvertrag kann man nicht zurücktreten. Der Verkäufer hat aber SEDO ein Einschreiben geschickt und dort den Kaufvertrag wegen Irrtums angefochten.

Ich habe die Domain am 14.4. um 9:00 gekauft und am 14.4. wurde die Domain dann um 18:00 an seine Frau oder Schwester übertragen und dann am 18.4. zu der Partnerfirma mit der sich der Verkäufer die Domain teilt. Die Anfechtung des Vertrages kam am 28.4. bei SEDO an.

Harry


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2005)

Werter Harry,

ich finde das Problem recht interessant, insbesondere, da es mich auch selbst berührt. Bloß, Du solltest nicht vergessen, dasss eine individuelle Rechtsberatung (auch ansatzweise) hier nicht statthaft ist. Beschäftige Deinen Anwalt, in der Hoffnung, dass der halt was kann!   
Einen Tip hat mir zwischenzeitlich aber doch noch jemand für Dich mit auf den Weg gegeben: "...Verträge sind generell einzuhalten!"
Wenn Du aber meinst, dass Du über die Bestellung der Behörden wegen des Verdachtes einer Straftat was erreichst, dann ist das meiner Meinung nach den Aufwand nicht wert - man wird Dich auf allenfalls auf den zivilen Klageweg verweisen!


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss ja nicht unbedingt eine Domain sein sondern kann sich auch um eine Wohnung, ein Grundstück oder ähnliches handeln das es auch nur einmal gibt wie eine Domain.


Du hast wirklich keine Ahnung. Was meinst du wohl, warum man zum Notar gehen muss und der ellenlange unverständliche Urkunden schreibt? Warum wird im Grundbuch bereits die Einigung eingetragen, lange vor dem Eigentum?
Eine Domain ist doch kein Haus, Mann!

Ab zum Anwalt, wenn ich schon höre "angefochten" - du brauchst Hilfe, Kerl!


----------



## DAY.DE (3 Mai 2005)

Das weiss ich auch das eine Domain kein Haus ist. Es wird aber sehr oft eine Domain mit einer Immobilie verglichen. Mir ging es bei diesem Vergleich nur darum, daß eine Domain und ein spezielles Haus EINMALIG ist und nicht wie z.B. ein Auto öfters vorkommt und gegen ein anders ohne Probleme ersetzt werden kann.

Ich brauche hier keine individuelle Rechtsberatung sondern wollte nur wissen ob hier jemand schon von so einem ähnlichen Fall gehört hat damit ich diesen für den Prozess verwenden kann.

Harry


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Mai 2005)

Ja, habe ich.

In den Seminaren zur Schuldrechtsreform 2002 kam immer das Beispiel vor, dass jemand den Kölner Dom verkauft, dann aber plötzlich einwendet, der gehöre ihm gar nicht.
Pech, Schadensersatz und Aufwendungsersatz.

Viel Spaß beim Beziffern des Schadens und der unnützen Aufwendungen ...

(Daher - jetzt vom Dritten hier: Ab zum Anwalt) Ergebnisse kannst du ja hier bekannt geben ...

P.S.: Welchem Irrtum soll der "Verkäufer" denn gegenüber Sedo erlegen sein?


----------



## DAY.DE (3 Mai 2005)

Sorry, aber solche Fälle die Du schilderst gibt es genug im Internet. Hier geht es aber darum, daß jemand mittels Sofort-Kauf Option (d.h. OHNE Widerspruchsrecht) SEINE Domain verkauft hat und nun nicht rausrücken will und vorsichtshalber die Domain an jemanden anderen übertragen hat obwohl er die Domain nach wie vor für seine Firmenhomepage und Mailadresse benutzt.

Er hat nur "Irrtum" als Grund der Anfechtung angegeben. Mehr hat er nicht hingeschrieben weil er wahrscheinlich keinen besseren Grund weiss.

Harry


----------



## KatzenHai (3 Mai 2005)

Scheint mir zivilrechtlich kein nennenswerter Unterscheid zu sein - er verkauft etwas, was ihm nicht (mehr) gehört.
Ob das mittelns Aktion oder anderem Vertrag geschieht, macht keinen Unterschied - du bist eh kein Verbraucher (von wegen Widerspruch).

Dennoch - und wegen des Rechtsberatungsgesetzes - ab zum Anwalt. Den brauchst du (mehr als 5.000 €) sowieso, der kostet nicht mehr, wenn er vorher selbst die Rechtslage prüft und dir erklärt - aber der darf das.

Für mich ist hier Schluss.


----------



## DAY.DE (3 Mai 2005)

Ich bin schon beim Anwalt, aber scheinbar weiss der auch nicht weiter. Und so habe ich heute etwas im Internet herumgesucht, aber leider habe ich nichts passendes so auf die Schnelle gefunden. Darum habe ich hier gepostet, ob vielleicht jemand schon von so einem ähnlichen Fall (egal welche Sparte) gehört hat. 

Wenn nicht, dann werde ich meinen Anwalt darauf ansetzen, daß er zunächst einmal vor Gericht den Kaufvertrag bestätigen lässt und danach werden wir sehen, ob er die Domain rausrückt oder nicht.  

Harry


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin schon beim Anwalt, aber scheinbar weiss der auch nicht weiter.


Es soll ja noch mehr geben, als nur einen - sogar in Wien. Aber mit Anwälten scheinst Du ja eh nicht so gut bestückt zu sein, wie man hier vor kurzem auch schon lesen konnte.


			
				DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> ...und so habe ich heute etwas im Internet herumgesucht...


In meinen Augen Flickwerk - bei 10.000 €uronen würden andere ihre Oma für verkaufen oder sich jemanden suchen, der sich mit dem Internetrecht auskennt.


----------

